# Glen Mills, PA - 2007 Dodge Ram Western Unimount truck side wiring harness



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I switched from Western to Boss. I have the wiring harness for the unimount setup. It does not include a controller. $100. I will ship, you pay shipping, no handling charge.


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Any pictures?


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I can take some tomorrow. It may be later. Calling for snow here. I’m almost positive its a three port box, two plug setup.


----------

